# Floyd vs Pac Man



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

who u think will take it i it ever happens... and i am sure it will. 
pac man looks un stoppable


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Floyd is is a great fighter, but Pac-Man has the answer to everyone that he fights. 

He's technically unbeleivable and his speed kills.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I gotta go with Pac-man. He is ever-improving and evolving to whoever he fights. I'm sure he will figure Floyd out as well.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

For a second I thought this thread was about video games. Then I realized that there is a sport called boxing.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> For a second I thought this thread was about video games. Then I realized that their is a sport called boxing.


:laugh:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This would be the first boxing ppv that I will order (if it happens) since Taylor/Hopkins 2. Such a hard fight to call, two equally unstoppable fighters. Gun to my head, id have to go with mayweather.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

pacman always impresses me, that dude is so damn smoothe


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I think, and hope, that Pacman takes it. However, I don't see Floyd taking this fight. Why take the risk of fighting an amazing fighter like Pacman when he's in his prime?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I think, and hope, that Pacman takes it. However, I don't see Floyd taking this fight. Why take the risk of fighting an amazing fighter like Pacman when he's in his prime?


This is one of the many things that kills me about boxing. Why is it so difficult to get the best fighters to fight each other? Ive never fully understood the match making in this sport. I also cant stand the incredibly bias commentary (watch friday night fights if you dont know what im talking about).


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I think, and hope, that Pacman takes it. However, I don't see Floyd taking this fight. Why take the risk of fighting an amazing fighter like Pacman when he's in his prime?


Well you say this, however Mayweather is taking on Juan Manuel Marquez who gave Pac Man fits and it could be argued that JMM didn't lose either fight to Pac Man. 

Pac Man is rumoured to have agreed to fight Cotto so we could be waiting til 2010 to see Pac Vs Mayweather.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

i would take pac man because i think he would win and would love to see floyd get KTFO


----------

